# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Hệ thống camera quan sát cho kỳ nghĩ lễ an toàn

## bientinhxa762

Vào kỳ nghĩ lễ mọi người thường tổ chức tiệc, ... dễ ngủ say hoặc cả nhà đi chơi xa không ai trông coi, đối tượng trộm cắp leo lên khung rào hoặc leo lên nhà bên cạnh, sau đó leo qua dùng kìm cộng lực, máy cắt, xà beng, .... để bẻ khóa, nạy cửa đột nhập vào nhà trộm xe, tài sản. 
Quý khách hàng cần phải kiểm tra thay thế các khóa không đảm bảo, gắn hệ thống an ninh trong nhà nếu có điều kiện.
Nắm bắt được tình hình hiện nay và nhu cầu bảo vệ tài sản của mỗi gia đình sieuthivienthong.com chúng tôi rất mong muốn mang lại sự an tâm tuyệt đối cho khách hàng bằng hệ thống *camera quan sát*, *hệ thống báo động*, *khóa cửa điện tử*… chống trộm đa dạng về chủng loại, chất lượng và giá cả.

Mọi thông tin chi tiết quý khách vui lòng liên hệ *Công ty CP Viễn Thông Á Châu*.
Địa chỉ: 92K Nguyễn Thái Sơn, Phường 3, Quận Gò Vấp, Tp.HCM
*Website*: sieuthivienthong.com

----------

